# bastante procurador



## meeihuey

Bom dia,

Acabo de ver o forum (ja antigo!) para "substabelecer", que me ajudou muito! e queria aproveitar para perguntar o significado e origem do "bastante", em "bastante procurador".

Obrigada!


----------



## Carfer

meeihuey said:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Acabo de ver o forum (ja antigo!) para "substabelecer", que me ajudou muito! e queria aproveitar para perguntar o significado e origem do "bastante", em "bastante procurador".
> 
> Obrigada!


 
É uma fórmula consagrada e, como tal, frequentemente usada por rotina. Na realidade, '_bastante_' é dispensável. Seja como for, significa que o procurador tem poderes bastantes, poderes suficientes, poderes que bastam para a prática dos actos de que se vai incumbir como mandatário.

Bem vindo(a) ao forum.


----------



## meeihuey

Também ja tinha visto a expressão em procurações brasileiras.

Obrigada!


----------



## Moixe

Em espanhol também pode ser usado *Apoderado* (substabelecido) e *Poderdante* (quem faz a transferência de poder)


----------



## VanessAlves

Carfer said:


> É uma fórmula consagrada e, como tal, frequentemente usada por rotina. Na realidade, '_bastante_' é dispensável. Seja como for, significa que o procurador tem poderes bastantes, poderes suficientes, poderes que bastam para a prática dos actos de que se vai incumbir como mandatário.
> 
> Bem vindo(a) ao forum.


 


*E sabe como se traduz essa expressão para o espanhol???*


----------



## Fanaya

VanessAlves said:


> *E sabe como se traduz essa expressão para o espanhol???*



Como diz o Moixe, nós utilizamos '_*apoderado*_'. Na minha opinião, a linguagem jurídica portuguesa é muito "barroca" (morri de rir ao ver qual o significado dessa fórmula. Parece-me muito complexa, tendo em conta que a idéia que expressa é muito simples, já que eu não poderia ter deduzido o seu significado ao ler a palavra, ao contrário do que acontece com o termo 'apoderado', cujo sentido é fácilmente dedutível), de modo que às vezes utilizam termos que em Espanha são próprios da Idade Média.

Quanto à questão do 'bastante procurador', um exemplo (extraído dum documento que tinha em casa, com certas variações por motivos de privacidade), "A sociedade Fanaya S.L., com sede em Salamanca (Espanha), representada neste acto pelo seu bastante procurador, Pepito Pérez (...)". "La sociedad Fanaya S.L, con sede en Salamanca (España), representada en este acto por su apoderado, Pepito Pérez (...)"


----------



## VanessAlves

Fanaya..muchísimas gracias por la explicación.
Estoy de acuerdo que el portugués tiene muchas expresiones que jamás son utilizadas en el lenguaje coloquial. Principalmente expresiones jurídicas. Me encanta el español porque es más práctico!


----------



## Carfer

Fanaya said:


> Como diz o Moixe, nós utilizamos '_*apoderado*_'. Na minha opinião, a linguagem jurídica portuguesa é muito "barroca" (morri de rir ao ver qual o significado dessa fórmula. Parece-me muito complexa, tendo em conta que a idéia que expressa é muito simples, já que eu não poderia ter deduzido o seu significado ao ler a palavra, ao contrário do que acontece com o termo 'apoderado', cujo sentido é fácilmente dedutível), de modo que às vezes utilizam termos que em Espanha são próprios da Idade Média.
> 
> Quanto à questão do 'bastante procurador', um exemplo (extraído dum documento que tinha em casa, com certas variações por motivos de privacidade), "A sociedade Fanaya S.L., com sede em Salamanca (Espanha), representada neste acto pelo seu bastante procurador, Pepito Pérez (...)". "La sociedad Fanaya S.L, con sede en Salamanca (España), representada en este acto por su apoderado, Pepito Pérez (...)"


 
Pois é, as línguas têm dessas esquisitices e dessa barroquices. Mas deixa-me dizer-te que para mim, que raciocino como português, é o termo '_apoderado_' que soa estranho e de significado dificilmente dedutível porque dá a ideia de que o '_apoderado_' _se hizo dueño de algo, _já que esse é o sentido corrente de '_apoderar-se_' em português. Não tem o significado de _'conferir poderes' _que tem em espanhol, mas como o termo existe nas duas línguas e nós tendemos a atribuir às palavras o sentido que nos é familiar, confunde-nos a uns e outros. Aliás, quando ouço o '_apoderado_' espanhol, mesmo estando farto de saber que significa procurador, a ideia que me vem imediatamente à cabeça é touros e tourados porque é o único contexto em que estamos habituados(?) a ver o termo escrito em textos portugueses (mas, atenção, que nesse caso é a palavra espanhola que migrou para o português). Consequentemente, imagino sempre o '_apoderado_' a lidar e bandarilhar o mandante, se não mesmo a dar-lhe a estocada fatal. Não consigo evitar.

Além disso e para que não subsistam equívocos (parece-me intuir que está instalada a confusão a esse respeito), a tradução de '_apoderado_' em português é '_procurador_', não '_bastante_ _procurador_'. O '_bastante', _obviamente dispensável, faz apenas parte da fórmula sacramental das procurações e, portanto, de certa forma, só o uso e a tradição o justificam. Praticamente, só nelas o encontramos. Não obstante, deixar claro que o mandante confere ao mandatário todos os poderes de que necessita para levar a cabo o mandato não é de todo despiciendo (os juristas anglo-saxónicos são, nesse pormenor, muito mais picuinhas do que nós, basta olhar para um contrato dos deles... e eles lá sabem porquê!). E sem querer entrar numa guerra sem propósito ou justificação sobre qual das palavras ('_apoderado_' ou '_procurador_') faz mais sentido, sempre direi que '_procurador_' vem do latim '_procurare_', que significa cuidar (dos interesses) de alguém, significado que '_procurador_' mantém em português e que é mais explícito sobre o conteúdo da função do que um termo que apenas significa que alguém tem poderes (para quê?). Aliás, existindo também o termo em espanhol, com o mesmíssimo significado, às vezes interrogo-me sobre o que terá levado a que o seu uso tenha sido preterido em favor dum termo menos explicativo (não procuro resposta, evidentemente, que se use assim já é por si razão bastante).

Qualquer dos idiomas tem sobrevivências da língua medieval (suponho que será o que vocês dirão do nosso '_mas_' (_pero_) e o mesmo se passa do nosso lado em relação ao vosso '_muy_', por exemplo). O Direito então, tradicionalista e conservador como é, mantém, aqui e aí, expressões e termos que já desapareceram do idioma corrente há muito tempo, nalguns casos há séculos. Mas isso é recíproco. Eu também tenho a mesma sensação de estranheza em relação a alguma terminologia jurídica do espanhol (e até já tenho constatado, frequentemente, com alguma admiração, que o espanhol latino-americano se aproxima muito mais da nossa terminologia do que o que usam os nossos vizinhos do lado).
Um abraço e bom fim de semana (logo hoje, que vamos todos dormir menos uma hora!)


----------



## Bolavà detectiu

Hola,
Otra opción sería mandatario:
RAE *2.* m. y f._ Der._ Persona que, en virtud del contrato consensual llamado mandato, acepta del demandante representarlo personalmente, o la gestión o desempeño de uno o más negocios.


----------



## Carfer

Bolavà detectiu said:


> Hola,
> Otra opción sería mandatario:
> RAE *2.* m. y f._ Der._ Persona que, en virtud del contrato consensual llamado mandato, acepta del demandante representarlo personalmente, o la gestión o desempeño de uno o más negocios.



O mesmo em português, também podemos dizer '_mandatário_'. Duas ou três observações, contudo: a primeira, que vale como reserva, é que não estou certo se o mandato espanhol, assim definido, cobre a cem por cento o mandato português, já que no direito português pode existir mandato sem representação (não tenho tempo de ver se o mesmo ocorre no espanhol, caso em que a definição do DRAE não é completamente precisa). A segunda, apesar da sinonímia, a de que o uso conduz a que um termo prevaleça sobre o outro consoante os contextos (numa procuração, por exemplo, _'mandatário_' raríssimamente aparece, mas já é comum os advogados serem designados nos documentos processuais por _'mandatário', _quase sempre antecedido - praxe obriga - do qualificativo _'ilustre_'. Por último, o termo _'mandatário_', no sentido político, é de uso muito mais raro em português do que em espanhol. Nós dificilmente diremos, referindo-nos a um político, por exemplo, '_O mandatário fez isto ou aquilo_' e, se o fazemos, é na forma '_mandatário da Nação_' ou '_mandatário do Povo_' (ou seja, os deputados), em qualquer caso expressões que são hoje raras de encontrar.


----------



## Bolavà detectiu

Hola Carfer,
Muchas gracias por tus explicaciones
En España sí cabe el mandato sin representación, que se da cuando el mandante encarga al mandatario asuntos que no exigen relacionarse con terceros, o cuando el mandatario contrata con éstos en nombre propio.


----------



## Maye

Hola:

No soy experta en leyes. Tengo "bastante procurador" en el acta constitutiva de una empresa. 
Dice: XXXX sociedade estrangeira, devidamente constituída e existente conforme as leis... neste ato devidamente representada por seu *bastante procurador*,
Según lo que han dicho arriba *bastante procurador* se traduce como *apoderado*. Mi pregutna es, ¿podría traducirse también como *representate legal*?

Saludos a todos y gracias
Maye


----------



## gato radioso

Nós também costumamos dizer em español:

_Poder bastante
*Bastantear* un poder/bastanteo de poderes _(isto é certificar que um poder é bastante para um fim).

Realmente os termos legais são muito semelhantes em ambas línguas.


----------



## Carfer

Maye said:


> Hola:
> 
> No soy experta en leyes. Tengo "bastante procurador" en el acta constitutiva de una empresa.
> Dice: XXXX sociedade estrangeira, devidamente constituída e existente conforme as leis... neste ato devidamente representada por seu *bastante procurador*,
> Según lo que han dicho arriba *bastante procurador* se traduce como *apoderado*. Mi pregutna es, ¿podría traducirse también como *representate legal*?
> 
> Saludos a todos y gracias
> Maye


Em rigor, não. Se o  '_procurador_' é assim designado, isso significa que não estamos perante uma representação legal, ou seja, os poderes que permitem ao procurador actuar em nome da sociedade não decorrem da lei, como no caso dos pais, que são representantes legais dos filhos menores, ou como no caso do tutor ou do curador dos incapazes, mas por via de uma procuração, que, com grande probabilidade, é expressão de um contrato de mandato (nesses casos nós dizemos que a representação é convencional, no sentido de ser o resultado de uma convenção, de um acordo entre os interessados). Um advogado pode ser procurador dos seus clientes, da mesma forma que os funcionários que representam os bancos ou outras sociedades nas escrituras também o são. Não é a lei que lhes confere o poder de representação, são os clientes ou empregadores ou simplesmente outras pessoas que neles confiam. Mas já no caso de um presidente de um ente público a quem a lei atribui competência para representar o organismo  em juízo, no do pai que autoriza um filho a fazer isto ou aquilo, etc., o poder decorre da lei, aí sim, trata-se de uma representação legal.


----------



## Maye

Carfer: muchas pero muchas gracias por la explicación tan clara que me das.

Salduos 

Maye


----------

